# Tiller



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I got a tiller for my tubeframes today. Looks pretty good, tines are nice with some slight rust, but after a few minutes in the dirt they should clean up nice. Drive shaft is good too. It is missing the lift link. According to the parts manuals I have, this link seems to be only for tillers. The other front attachments all use a different lift link. Does anyone know what the difference is? Is it the degree of bend, or the placing of the bend, or the overall length?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

There's pictures and diagrams in a .pdf file on one of the Yahoo groops. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BolensTractorGroup/files/Rick's Files/

I think that's what you are looking for.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Ken! That's exactly what I needed!:thumbsup:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

AHHH…Commmmoooonnnn You got a tiller ????

You never told us you were gonna get a tiller and than BAMM
out of nowhere, you come up with a tiller. That’s cheating.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Woohoo! My good deed for the day.:blacksuit


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll try and post some pics tomorrow. The other thing I just noticed is the arm that comes up off the bracket and connects to the lift link is missing. I guess after I make the lift link, I'll have to figure out the correct height and angle of the bracket. That's what keeps it interesting. Unless somebody has a drawing of the arm?
You know, funny thing is the tiller came strapped to a pallet and across the hood in big black magic marker is my name and address. I guess shipping labels would've cut into the profits 
But at least I'll know it's mine:lmao:


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

What model tiller do you have? I have a tiller on the back of my 1050, I could probably stop on my way home from work and get some measurements.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

It looks like 18614 on the tag but it's a little hard to see.
Here's a diagram, the arm that's missing is the one that sticks up on part #35. Bracket # 32 and #35 are reversed for some reason. I'm thinking that would put the driveshaft way out of line? Maybe that's why it got sold. Probably didn't mount up to whatever tractor the guy had.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Well, I'm not sure what model mine is. It's the one with the round cover on it. I know the one you have is supposed to be a stronger unit. I'm not sure if it would have that same bracket, but I can check.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

OK thanks! Whenever you get a chance, I probably won't use it until the fall anyway.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Well I went out there today and looked at mine. It has a completely different mount on it. Sorry.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks anyway. I really appreciate the effort. That diagram you steered me to for the lift link may be enough for me to play with the angle and height on that missing piece. I guess the last user just dragged it around?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well I located the missing tiller parts today! I called Ray's Mower in PA and they had an NOS lift link, but no lift arm support bracket. I then called Sonny's and they answered the phone!!!! He had a good used support arm so maybe by the weekend I can get this thing together and see how it works.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey, that's great. Sounds like less time fixing and more time playing.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow…You’re a regular Bloodhound when it comes to 
hunting down Bolens parts. :dog:


----------

